# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > [Question] Cable size

## Jaboel

Hi All

What size cable can i use for 30A consumption over 1200m for a single phase supply ? Or should I use step up / step down transformers ?

----------


## AndyD

What type of load is it? Is it a pump or motor type load with a high start current or inrush current ?

You can use step up/step down transformers but you must stay under 1KV. Transformers will be expensive but the advantage is that you can vary the winding ratios to compensate for volt drop if the load is relatively fixed. You've just got to do a cost analysis of the different options.

----------


## Jaboel

Hi Andy

thanks alot

----------

